# Rheinhardt Kennels



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder? They're dogs are just beautiful.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Look like a mix of west german showline and czech line dogs. They all seems to be titled and had their hips x-rayed. I didn't see anything mentioned about elbows though. 

Not too sure what they're trying to accomplish with the dogs theyre choosing to breed, but other than that, i don't see any glaring red flags.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Lucy Dog. We're looking for a red and black male suitable for obedience and rally. I've sent them an email. Hopefully, will hear something soon.


----------

